# White Angels WIP



## LordKorik (Sep 11, 2009)

I've been working on my Chapter of space marines for a while now, and having recently discovered this forum I wished to share my work and get some feedback, 

A bit of Fluff on them first: The White Angels are spread across various warzones all over the galaxy. No sooner are they finished one conflict they are at the next one. This leads to units sometimes having an eclectic mix of wargear on the rare occassions the Chapter is gathered together.

This a squad that has been fighting orks alongside Kroot Mercenaries, and is why they have trophies adorning their armour.
























This is my Master of the 4th Company. Him and his command squad ride into battle in his Land Raider (No pic for that yet.)
















Close up of the Company Standard, only a basic outline at this point








This squad is the remains of a force that was fighting Tyranids, due to the fierce nature of the fighting they have gathered weapons from fallen battle brothers, Hence the twin-flamers








This is the rest of the above squad, Note the twin bolt pistols and sniper rifle









I'm aware that the paint scheme changes from pure white to bone white. The earlier models were painting with skull white, but this took forever to do especially with vehicles. The bone white came in later as it is easier to paint and you don't have to paint the same leg 10 times.

I plan on using a bleached bone wash to make the earlier models match their later brethren


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe you could use the white-white for HQ and Elites, and the Bone-White for Troops, vehicles and everything else? Nice to have a way to make the shiny units stand out. 

I like the scavenging idea, but not sure if it works too well with Marine ideology "My boltgun isn't just a gun, it's a sacred relic that is a divine gift from the Emperor blah blah blah". Would they really just toss it aside and grab a woefully inferior Kroot gun? On the other hand you could have a chapter that takes it easy on the whole religious side a la Space Wolves.

I like the battle damage and the freehand banners!


----------



## LordKorik (Sep 11, 2009)

They're a bit "The ends justify the means" in a lot of respects, except when it comes to chaos, which of course means they don't exactly see eye to eye with the Ordos Xens a lot of the time, even though they have seconded many Marines to the deathwatch. 

Thanks for the ideas and the comments, much appreciated.

I also changed to bone white because it also ages the armour. Space Marine armour is centuries old and even with constant cleaning the colours would fade. That and the fact they don't get a lot of downtime means they don't have the chance to maintain their armour as much as other chapters


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

I got to admit I really like the contrast between the Green and the White, and also think the bone works well and agree with you about aging (Never been keen about people who paint clean/pristine armour  ) I think the backstory's good too!


----------



## LordKorik (Sep 11, 2009)

It's been awhile since I've done anything with my White Angels but I've had some time off this last week and started work on some Sternguard and Vanguard.
First up my Sternguard,
































I may add a second heavy flamer in the future.
And now the Vanguard,
























To explain the space wolves parts, 
The backstory behind both squads is that they have been fighting alongside the Space Wolves near the Eye of Terror, and have been gifted with various weapons and armour plates as a sign of respect. They are now returning to join the rest of the chapter.
They will be painted with a more weathered look than my tactical squads, to show the many battles they have been in.
I may also add more metallics into their armour to distingush them from their less experience breathrn
I also have a landspeeder storm in the works converting some of the scouts on board so they carry sniper rifles. No effect in game but I just love the idea of a landspeeder shooting past and a scout blowing some guy's head off.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Great job on the white angels!
I love the eye on their knee pads, very non-heresy... 
Oh, and this is my 100th post :gimmefive:
+rep for awesomeness, and I feel happy!


----------



## LordKorik (Sep 11, 2009)

It's been a while since a modelled my Sternguard and Vanguard squads, but I have finally found time to begin painting them.

Here is Sergeant Ashpindar of the Vanguard Squad, armed with Relic Blade
His right shoulder pad has Space Wolf pack markings as an Honour Badge to show that he has fought alongside them for many years and as such earnt their respect. All of the Vanguard and Sternguard will bear such markings.


















I decided to try some different techniques with this model, as well as try some things that I haven't done before. the armour has been drybrushed repeatedly to try and give a worn and aged look, 
the eyes and teeth on his face have been painted, something I haven't previously done in the past, 
and I've also tried a wood effect on the relic blade haft, and his packpack. But they don't come out to clearly in the photos.

All C&C is appreciated, I will post further models as I finish them.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome Paint work man! Only critisism on it is 'White Angels' and their main colour is green? I mean the paint job is amazing, love it, just wondering if theres any fluff reason to this etc?
Really looking forward to the rest of the pictures!

Oh and I always find it difficult to painting battle-marks for some reason, any tips from your painting?

+rep


----------



## LordKorik (Sep 11, 2009)

It's been a long while since anything has happened with this Chapter on the painting front, On the modelling side of things I have got my sniper rifle armed Landspeeder Storm converted.


































As always C&C very welcome
I endeavour to get painting very soon


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

the white layering on the first models is spectacular.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree with the Skull White for the champions/HQ choices but the bone will work better for mass producing tactical squads


----------



## LordKorik (Sep 11, 2009)

Cheers guys, the bone is quicker to paint and looks more aged. What I will try to do is go for a mix of the two, a more weathered white, on a future model.


----------

